Ask HN: What strong belief of yours has changed since the pandemic started? - tarr11
======
hasana
I live in Toronto, which has been a super hot real estate market for the last
decade. I was almost certain that prices would tank in the next financial
crisis. Was in the market to buy for 18 months. Bought my first property early
2020. When covid hit, I was certain I bought at the peak, and that I was in
for the biggest financial hit of my life. Turns out the federal government and
big banks would bail out land owners at _any_ cost, through emergency relief
money and mortgage payment deferrals. The real estate market is now booming
again with almost everything listed receiving multiple offers.

------
runjake
\- Any faith I had in the US federal government has completely crumbled.

\- Much faith in state government has crumbled.

\- The notion that facts, evidence, and science will ultimately win out with
the American people. People seem to be largely-meme and social media driven --
on both sides of the political aisle. You could utilize such propaganda to
reverse their views in a matter of hours.

\- The notion that the American people will hold strong to their beliefs.
Which is not true in the least. They are easily swayed. Again, this is on both
sides of the political aisle.

Eg. right-wing-leaning preppers stocking gas masks and N95 masks for a
theoretical pandemic and then not wearing them for an actual pandemic because
"fake news".

\- And something positive? At the local level, Americans seem to be rising to
the occasion and helping each other out. There's not much dead weight.

------
sclo2
School choice and school vouchers.

It's a moral right: parents (and children) should have the option to choose
where they want to go to school, and the funding should follow the child. Now,
if you want schools to reopen, you just send your child to one that is
reopening. If you want to be cautious, you send your child to an online school
or homeschool them with the help of the funding and online educational
programs.

------
softwaredoug
That despite Trump making noise, the US Federal govt would at still kick in
and do it’s thing in an emergency. That confidence has been deeply shaken, and
it’s hard to have faith in the US as a stable country moving forward.

------
giantg2
I don't think any of my beliefs have changed.

